# Urinal



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you guys ever seen a urinal in a guy's garage? I'm trying to convince my wife to let me put one out in my garage. Wonder about how much that run?


----------



## Kelly99 (Aug 15, 2008)

A urinal? Is the walk inside the house too far for you or you just think it's a cool idea? Kinda strange to me.


----------



## Animal (Aug 17, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. Just do not let it freeze if that is a problem in your area.
Me, I live in the woods. Those things are everywhere.


----------



## Howie (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw some urinals online that were built and painted to look like a woman's mouth. Pretty funny.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 28, 2008)

And why, exactly, is that funny?

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 28, 2008)

It must be funny because he is Howie. Now I wonder if that urinal will fit his foot? Well if it doesn't he always has his own mouth.


----------



## Dr.Hook (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think the wife and daughters would like that very much.


----------



## Bret93yj (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude, I for one am on your side. I'm always in my garage working on my Jeep, and my clothes are filthy, my shoes are dirty, and my hands are greasy. It's not that Im too lazy to go inside to use the head, but it can be a chore to take off the shoes, wash the hands, & track through the house to the pisser. I've often thought that it would be awesome to just be able to unzip and take a leak right then and there. Not to mention the times my buds and I are just hanging out in the garage drinking a few brewskies... it would be nice to not open the door every five minutes letting all the cold air out of the house.

Its your garage; if it doesn't bother the wife and kids, then do it. Urinals aren't that expensive, you can buy one for around $75-$100. Plus the copper and pvc. Just expect to get strange looks from folks when they go through your garage.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a deck off the back of my garage (which is detached from the house by quite a ways)  it opens onto a corn field so that issue is taken care of, but the other end was my issue, plus just wanting to be able to clean up and bathe my dogs so I put a bathroom with a regular toilet, and a shower in.  it is fully functional now finally and I have been very glad to have it working.


----------



## thomask (Jan 4, 2012)

mustanggarage said:


> I have a deck off the back of my garage (which is detached from the house by quite a ways)  it opens onto a corn field so that issue is taken care of, but the other end was my issue, plus just wanting to be able to clean up and bathe my dogs so I put a bathroom with a regular toilet, and a shower in.  it is fully functional now finally and I have been very glad to have it working.



Now that sounds like part of a real dream garage. Your own garage bath makes it a true man cave.:thumbsup:

Great place to wash the dogs and clean up after a big project.

As far as a urinal in a garage why not build you a replica phone booth and install it in there.  Talk about a conversation piece, when you need to "go talk to a man about buying a horse."  

What do you think???


----------



## havasu (Jan 4, 2012)

^ I like that idea alot!


----------



## Anvil14 (Jan 7, 2012)

A friend has a urinal in his garage with a little wall for a little privacy.He can wave at his neighbours when he's taking a leak!Very handy!


----------



## drware (Mar 21, 2012)

It's a great idea I have one in my garage and also in the master bathroom in the house


----------



## curtm1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yup got one, best thing ever in the shop, keeps me from tacking in to the house when all dirty, i wife thinks it's better than being a cave man and going out side to do it


----------



## retrobob (Dec 15, 2014)

Bushytails said:


> And why, exactly, is that funny?
> 
> --Bushytails


You are kidding, right?


----------

